# Latest Addition - Le Cheminant 200m Auto Divers



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

The latest addition to my collection ... not even on website yet.

Le Cheminant 1822, Stainless Steel, 200m Automatic Divers.

Fitted with, possibly, an Eta 2824-2 movement with quickset date and hacking feature.

Sapphire crystal , screw down crown and 60 click unidirectional bezel.

Nothing special but another one for my, ever growing, collection.

What do you think?

*** pic deleted at Roy's request see below for smaller pic. PG ***

Notice the smudge on the sapphire crystal ........always happens









Sorry about photo size, forgot to check it before posting









Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

potz said:


> is my browser dodgy or have I mislaid my glasses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potz, you need your glasses mate
















Didn't check file size before posting .........photo a little







larger than normal.

Sorry


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Roy, is it O&W in origin, looks very M4 like.

& what's the 1822 signify?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I keep getting a message about downloading a file from Core







and no picture


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Very nice Roy, is it O&W in origin, looks very M4 like.
> 
> & what's the 1822 signify?


You are right Paul, looks very O&W M4 minus the cyclops and the Swiss Made on the dial.

It is actually Swiss Made, this time Swiss Made is stamped on the rear case but the first Le Cheminant I have in the collection that does not have it on the dial.

I822 ? I never got around to asking Mr Reade why 1822 but I will and let you know ASAP
















It appears on more of their modern watches, i'll have to ask!!!



MIKE said:


> I keep getting a message about downloading a file from Core
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry MIKE, haven't a clue what that is, maybe the file size is too big.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

USEDMODEL said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting a message about downloading a file from Core
> ...


Very strange, Roy







I don't have any problems with other threads

It sounds a bit like an old Felca divers I have. If you do a smaller pic it would be intresting to see 

Mike


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

MIKE said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > MIKE said:
> ...


If one of the administrators would like to delete the photo I will post another as soon as I can.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy I resized it.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Roy I resized it.


Thanks Paul.

You Life-saver you















Paul understands


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I can see it now







Yes very M4


----------

